# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 30.12.2019 - 06.01.2020

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *1*, суммарный объем архивов: *2* мб Извлечено файлов: *10*, суммарный объем: *4* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *0* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *0* Ожидают классификации: *10*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

